# Current Berlin processing times are 10-14 months



## Finnish (Aug 14, 2014)

Despite the Immi website stating 5 months for low risk countries, it has been confirmed by the Berlin, and London offices that Berlin processing times are set at 10-14 months. This does not matter if you have a straightforward case ( like we do) or a more complicated one. It is a global queue and cases will not be released for finalisation until this time is reached. I am putting this out here because I am sure that like us, other couples would have applied earlier had this information be publicised ( rather than going off the misleading Immi site). These processing times have been stated to me in writing both by the head of the Berlin and head of the London office.


----------



## hannah1504 (Sep 3, 2014)

My partner and I have only had this confirmed in the last few days too. I would rather have known this straight from the start of lodging my visa rather than having false hopes as we were hoping to go at the end of this year!
I know it will be worth the wait in the end though.


----------



## Finnish (Aug 14, 2014)

It is outrageous that the immi website is so misleading. And I only found this out by being a pushy bitch ( Australian wife speaking). At least my partner and I can continue to live together here, my heart goes out to those who have to wait that long apart. I am writing to our awful Scott Morrison ( Immigration minister) and Senator Cash regarding this - won't help, but need somewhere to put the frustration. And you are right, it is worth it in the end.


----------



## Clodard (Sep 8, 2014)

I am so pissed off that the immi site is misleading. My fiance and I cannot live together because he just cannot get a job in my area of Europe and I cannot get anything but a TV to visit him. I have university till the end of May and after that, depending on when we submit our application this year, I will just be waiting for 6+ months in my parent's house until our PMV is processed and hopefully approved. I am hoping to get work during that waiting time but the economy has had such a downturn that I doubt I will find a job and will therefore be doing nothing till we get news on the visa. This is so distressing and I wish we had of know so we could have least started compiling our information sooner. Our life is just being put completely on hold and our money is just dwindling.


----------



## Donkey (Feb 3, 2014)

Maybe we should all give the immigration some feedback on the information on their web site - Feedback - About our Service

It's the same for the 820 onshore visa the website states average 6 months for a low risk country but the actual wait time is 12 - 15 months in Sydney now. If I had known that I would have done an offshore application instead, it's to much of a difference. And the effort to keep the web site up to date so people can plan their life's better? Can't be that hard can it. Anyways - rant over 

Happy Friday everyone!


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

Donkey said:


> Maybe we should all give the immigration some feedback on the information on their web site - Feedback â About our Service
> 
> It's the same for the 820 onshore visa the website states average 6 months for a low risk country but the actual wait time is 12 - 15 months in Sydney now. If I had known that I would have done an offshore application instead, it's to much of a difference. And the effort to keep the web site up to date so people can plan their life's better? Can't be that hard can it. Anyways - rant over
> 
> Happy Friday everyone!


This makes the assumption that they care!!!


----------



## EDT (Aug 22, 2014)

peps, does the new processing times apply to people who loadge their visas after July 1 or what? coz when I contacted the immigration in Madrid ( London contact centre) I was quoted 8 to 9months for people who apply before July 1


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

The London office has stated that the new processing times only apply to those who applied after July 1 (for their office). I'm not sure about other embassies like Madrid, though. The US embassy has listed a 12-15 month wait for processing on their website, and a CO has told someone here that that applies to ALL applicants, not just those after July 1. So... who knows.


----------



## Finnish (Aug 14, 2014)

I would urge everybody to complain about the misleading IMMI site. I have lodged complaints, eventually getting a call from the European processing. He said that yes it is misleading, and yes please do complain it does need to be changed. Canberra is responsible for maintaining the Immi website, and although complaints probably wont help us personally, the feedback needs to be lodged officially, so it is in the system. Warm feelings to everybody in this awful situation.


----------



## chocolate33 (May 15, 2014)

10 to 14 months, wow. we were planning to hold off on our application but now based on this information im more inclined to get it in sooner. so no difference for low risk countries?


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Nope, Virginia. In fact, the US is up to 12-15 months now, and London is the same as Berlin at 10-14 months.


----------



## Finnish (Aug 14, 2014)

No difference for low risk countries Chocolate33, as far as we have been told. My husband is Finnish- a low risk country also.


----------



## chocolate33 (May 15, 2014)

where did you guys get this new timeframe information from? if i email berlin am i likely to be given accurate information. all previous contact seems to be automated response. the unknown makes life pretty tough, difficult to make plans.


----------



## Finnish (Aug 14, 2014)

chocolate33 said:


> where did you guys get this new timeframe information from? if i email berlin am i likely to be given accurate information. all previous contact seems to be automated response. the unknown makes life pretty tough, difficult to make plans.


I got this information from first emailing my case officer with specific questions about when we could expect our visa, and then having this confirmed after lodging a formal complaint about the difference in information between the Immi site and what my case officer said.


----------



## ISTJ (May 1, 2013)

Wasn't the old processing time average like 7 months? So now the average will be 10-14 months? Why the sudden increase? 

This is very disappointing, we are just about to submit our application.


----------



## rainman8 (Oct 19, 2014)

Finnish said:


> Despite the Immi website stating 5 months for low risk countries, it has been confirmed by the Berlin, and London offices that Berlin processing times are set at 10-14 months. This does not matter if you have a straightforward case ( like we do) or a more complicated one. It is a global queue and cases will not be released for finalisation until this time is reached. I am putting this out here because I am sure that like us, other couples would have applied earlier had this information be publicised ( rather than going off the misleading Immi site). These processing times have been stated to me in writing both by the head of the Berlin and head of the London office.


Before I even investigated the visa I assumed it would have been around a 2 month wait if that and I still thought it was too long. Then I read the immi website and found out it was 6 months and started freaking out and panicking, then I heard people on here saying it took 8 to 12 months and I was furious and saw no possibilty of it working out. Now its 12 months+ and it has become a joke for people under my circumstances to even bother. I would go postal if after waiting 16 months and I get an email "Sorry, your visa has been rejected".


----------



## Finnish (Aug 14, 2014)

ISTJ said:


> Wasn't the old processing time average like 7 months? So now the average will be 10-14 months? Why the sudden increase?
> 
> This is very disappointing, we are just about to submit our application.


Yes and this is still what the immi website will tell you, but after countless phone calls and emails it appears that this is simply untrue. The longer waits are being blamed on a reduction in available visas across categories, and it was explained to us that our application will simply sit in a queue until it is allowed 'to be released for processing' . Sorry to be the barer of bad news, and please do lodge a formal complaint about the misleading information on the immi website. Like us I am sure many couples would have applied earlier had this information been publicly available.


----------



## ISTJ (May 1, 2013)

Finnish said:


> Yes and this is still what the immi website will tell you, but after countless phone calls and emails it appears that this is simply untrue. The longer waits are being blamed on a reduction in available visas across categories, and it was explained to us that our application will simply sit in a queue until it is allowed 'to be released for processing' . Sorry to be the barer of bad news, and please do lodge a formal complaint about the misleading information on the immi website. Like us I am sure many couples would have applied earlier had this information been publicly available.


In this case, would it speed up the process if you submit your medical and police checks WITH your application? I thought this was what you were supposed to do but just read that you're actually meant to wait until the CO says to do it.


----------



## ISTJ (May 1, 2013)

Just found this thread where a person got their offshore partner visa approved in only 7 weeks because they "frontloaded" (submitted medical checks with the application).

http://www.australiaforum.com/visas...defacto-partner-visa-309-granted-7-weeks.html

If it really speeds it up that much, why isn't everyone else doing it???

So let me get this straight, if you don't submit everything at once it could be a 10-14 month wait, but if you do it could be as little as 7 weeks? Seems like a no brainer to just submit everything at once with the application? Am I missing something here?


----------



## hannah1504 (Sep 3, 2014)

I submitted everything at once and I've been waiting 7 months now!


----------



## Finnish (Aug 14, 2014)

ISTJ said:


> Just found this thread where a person got their offshore partner visa approved in only 7 weeks because they "frontloaded" (submitted medical checks with the application).
> 
> http://www.australiaforum.com/visas...defacto-partner-visa-309-granted-7-weeks.html
> 
> ...


 We submitted my Finnish husbands medical records within 2 weeks of submitting our visa application and also the police checks. No this will not make a difference I am sorry. It is a matter of waiting for places to become available. Perhaps things will change next year, we can only hope.


----------



## rainman8 (Oct 19, 2014)

ISTJ said:


> Just found this thread where a person got their offshore partner visa approved in only 7 weeks because they "frontloaded" (submitted medical checks with the application).
> 
> http://www.australiaforum.com/visas...defacto-partner-visa-309-granted-7-weeks.html
> 
> ...


They were from South Africa, maybe it has something to do with that region, maybe not many applicants? Where do they get processed? Maybe some employee had too much coffee that day.


----------



## Finnish (Aug 14, 2014)

Finnish said:


> We submitted my Finnish husbands medical records within 2 weeks of submitting our visa application and also the police checks. No this will not make a difference I am sorry. It is a matter of waiting for places to become available. Perhaps things will change next year, we can only hope.


.....also after looking at that link I do not think they were processed in Berlin. This info applied to all European processing, this case is South African if I am not mistaken.


----------



## Finnish (Aug 14, 2014)

ISTJ said:


> In this case, would it speed up the process if you submit your medical and police checks WITH your application? I thought this was what you were supposed to do but just read that you're actually meant to wait until the CO says to do it.


No it would not speed things up because that is not how it works, not when having your visa processed in Europe anyway. You are supposed to wait until requested to do the medicals and police check because they do expire and if you do have to wait 10-14 months and you did this straight up without being requested it is possible that they would expire and you would have to get them done again ( not cheap).


----------



## rainman8 (Oct 19, 2014)

Donkey said:


> Maybe we should all give the immigration some feedback on the information on their web site - Feedback - About our Service
> 
> It's the same for the 820 onshore visa the website states average 6 months for a low risk country but the actual wait time is 12 - 15 months in Sydney now. If I had known that I would have done an offshore application instead, it's to much of a difference. And the effort to keep the web site up to date so people can plan their life's better? Can't be that hard can it. Anyways - rant over
> 
> Happy Friday everyone!


I am hoping this is a temporary situation which is why they didn't bother updating the website. But the cynical side of me is much stronger and suggests its probably a lack of caring and efficiency which probably led to the doubling in waiting time in the first place. Could it be due to simple reductions in immigration quotas or anything like that?


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

ISTJ said:


> Just found this thread where a person got their offshore partner visa approved in only 7 weeks because they "frontloaded" (submitted medical checks with the application).
> 
> http://www.australiaforum.com/visas...defacto-partner-visa-309-granted-7-weeks.html
> 
> ...


That person is a SERIOUS fluke. Many, many people have frontloaded over the last couple of years and none got their visas that fast. I ALMOST wish people wouldn't post when their processing times are SO out of range from everyone elses... it makes people think "Maybe mine will be that fast!" It won't. That is one person out of literally thousands that got lucky. It's like winning the lottery, unfortunately.

DIBP stopped processing frontloaded applications more quickly two years ago, when so many people started frontloading that the others would never have been processed. They don't get processed any more quickly now, generally, and if you do your medicals too early you're at serious risk of having to do them twice given they're only good for 12 months.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

rainman8 said:


> They were from South Africa, maybe it has something to do with that region, maybe not many applicants? Where do they get processed? Maybe some employee had too much coffee that day.


I thought exactly the same! We don't see alot of South Africians so it could be that or could also be the length of time they have been together (5 years from memory) and living together offshore together.

I just checked out the South Africian embassy and their processing time for partners visas is 3 to 6 months, but you have to be South Africian ie. A South Africian passport. All other passports are 12 to 15 months.

Here is the information incase anyone is interested: Immi Processing times - Australian High Commission


----------



## Homesickaussie (Oct 16, 2014)

Mish said:


> I thought exactly the same! We don't see alot of South Africians so it could be that or could also be the length of time they have been together (5 years from memory) and living together offshore together.
> 
> I just checked out the South Africian embassy and their processing time for partners visas is 3 to 6 months, but you have to be South Africian ie. A South Africian passport. All other passports are 12 to 15 months.
> 
> Here is the information incase anyone is interested: Immi Processing times - Australian High Commission


That seems really unfair that SA passport holders get special processing times. How can that be? I would have expected that they should be in line with everyone else


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Homesickaussie said:


> That seems really unfair that SA passport holders get special processing times. How can that be? I would have expected that they should be in line with everyone else


I would say because not alot of SA applicants. Also with them being near alot of the African countries where the security checks take forever that is why the longer time frame for non-SA passport holders. I guess they are presuming the hold up will be security checks.

The processing do have to so with the embassy and how busy they are. The more applicants the longer the processing times are unfortunately.


----------



## ISTJ (May 1, 2013)

So we submitted out application yesterday and decided to cancel the appointment for the medical until they asked us. 

We called up the Berlin Embassy and they said it may be quicker than 10-14 months if you have submitted all evidence and there are no questions about it. 

When do they first started checking the evidence? Is it when the CO is first assigned? We already got the police check, so is it also likely to speed it up a little if we submit it now?


----------



## Finnish (Aug 14, 2014)

I have also been wondering when it is that the CO actually starts looking at the evidence- it is pretty clear to us that she has not at this stage, I say this because she requested our medicals and police checks, which we did and emailed her to let her know that we uploaded the police check scans to our file. After hearing nothing I emailed again and she said she was still waiting for our police checks, we told her that we had already uploaded them weeks ago, and that we had told her this. Only at this point did she then bother to open our file and view them.It is a frustrating process, and we are all in the same boat. Best wishes to everybody.


----------



## e7mma (Mar 6, 2013)

My husband's visa was granted earlier this month - it took a little over 7 months. We are, I think, a straightforward case. We uploaded all our evidence in the first two weeks, including carrying out the medical and police checks. Our C.O. asked for a physical copy of the police certificate and, a few weeks later, told us that no further documentation was needed. My advice would be to do the medicals and police checks early on if you think that you are likely to be a straightforward case (reasonably long marriage, good evidence, low risk country etc). I would point out that we heard nothing at all for roughly 6 months! Its just a long, long wait.


----------



## summerandtilly (Feb 23, 2014)

Finnish said:


> I have also been wondering when it is that the CO actually starts looking at the evidence- it is pretty clear to us that she has not at this stage, I say this because she requested our medicals and police checks, which we did and emailed her to let her know that we uploaded the police check scans to our file. After hearing nothing I emailed again and she said she was still waiting for our police checks, we told her that we had already uploaded them weeks ago, and that we had told her this. Only at this point did she then bother to open our file and view them.It is a frustrating process, and we are all in the same boat. Best wishes to everybody.


Well we have just been asked to do pcc and medicals and are now querying it because they were done in April. Almost paid another 600 dollars today but instead have asked the CO. Hopefully it was overlooked and we don't have to do it again!!! Such a timely and costly thing to have to do twice


----------



## mollymoretti (Jun 2, 2014)

i've been told 8-9 months too, but i lodged in june.


----------



## ISTJ (May 1, 2013)

What annoys me is they make the waiting time heaps longer but keep the price the same. You would think if they made the processing time longer, they would at least reduce the cost of the visa? It's pretty pathetic that you pay $3000 and then be told you have to wait much longer than usual. 

Also why don't they just hire more staff if there is a huge work load? I find it hard to believe that it takes 10-14 months to process a single application. Surely it is only a few hours work to look over your application then approve it if all the required info is there? Seriously what do these people do all day? read a few sentences each day in between coffee breaks and bludging? Is this what we are paying them good money for? I'd like to see what actually goes on in this embassy.

I think we should all write letters of complaints to them about this, its totally unacceptable! We have a right to know how our $3000 is being spent!


----------



## Helene (Jul 5, 2014)

I think it's not a question of time but of number of visa

Say in the budget they allocate 10,000 partner visa
If 11,000 people apply during the year then they will have to wait 12mths+ so that they are in the quota of the following year. 
That's also why they usually review the timeframe on the 30th June cause that's when decisons are made for the following year.


About the $3000 (or $4500 for onshore) I don't know how they break it down. I guess there is a part that goes into wages but I wonder if there isn't a part that also goes to Medicare for example as we are granted with Medicare, and later Centrelink rights even though we have never participated to it or paid taxes towards it (well some have on other visas before, but some haven't).


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

They reason for growing waiting times as stated by Senator Cash is more applications than places available in their Family Stream Visa category. She went on to explain that the planning level has increased over the last 4 years. She was not lying the government added 73 places to the Partner section last year - but failed to mention that 5 years ago the government removed 227 places. The increase in places over the last 5 years is 1.04%.

Senator Cash also explained that the 2013 visa fee increases was a review of fees that had not happened since 1996 (from memory) and fees were changed to bring our fees *inline* with other similar countries such as Canada ($480), USA ($369) and UK ($1616) - it seems there was a simple error made and to bring Australia fees inline with the mentioned countries our fee should have reduced by the 45% not increased. I am sure when I inform her of this she will arrange to refund us all the difference. The same as I am sure she will actually plan better to reach the objective of the visa category - reuniting Australian Citizens with their families.

2014/15 Family planning level is 60,885.
Allocated processing hours Partner visa 5.2 hours (as of within 12 months ago).
Budget papers show visa section very profitable (I think this year exceeds $1 billion profit).
Yes South Africa have a policy South African citizens priority.
Case Officers are generally citizens of the country the embassy is in, and paid at local pay rates not Australian rates of pay.
Your visa is approved by an Australian employed at that embassy not processed by them.


----------



## ISTJ (May 1, 2013)

Helene said:


> I think it's not a question of time but of number of visa
> 
> Say in the budget they allocate 10,000 partner visa
> If 11,000 people apply during the year then they will have to wait 12mths+ so that they are in the quota of the following year.
> ...


If it is due to quotas, shouldn't they therefore reduce the price of the visa? Instead they actually INCREASED it last year. How does this make sense?

Also the majority of people would indeed be paying taxes, as most people would be working, yes? Therefore shouldn't they be entitled to the services of Medicare and centrelink like every other tax payer?


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

ISTJ said:


> If it is due to quotas, shouldn't they therefore reduce the price of the visa? Instead they actually INCREASED it last year. How does this make sense?
> 
> Also the majority of people would indeed be paying taxes, as most people would be working, yes? Therefore shouldn't they be entitled to the services of Medicare and centrelink like every other tax payer?


You can't assume that the majority of people will be working. What about stay at home mums? What about people that don't get a job straight away? Then you have those with kids that are non Australian and they get Medicare too. The price adds up.


----------



## ISTJ (May 1, 2013)

ampk said:


> They reason for growing waiting times as stated by Senator Cash is more applications than places available in their Family Stream Visa category. She went on to explain that the planning level has increased over the last 4 years. She was not lying the government added 73 places to the Partner section last year - but failed to mention that 5 years ago the government removed 227 places. The increase in places over the last 5 years is 1.04%.
> 
> Senator Cash also explained that the 2013 visa fee increases was a review of fees that had not happened since 1996 (from memory) and fees were changed to bring our fees *inline* with other similar countries such as Canada ($480), USA ($369) and UK ($1616) - it seems there was a simple error made and to bring Australia fees inline with the mentioned countries our fee should have reduced by the 45% not increased. I am sure when I inform her of this she will arrange to refund us all the difference. The same as I am sure she will actually plan better to reach the objective of the visa category - reuniting Australian Citizens with their families.
> 
> ...


Great post. So basically we are being ripped off as usual and paying the "Australian tax" whereby things are more expensive than other countries in the world for no particular reason?

it doesn't surprise me that south Africa embassy is quicker when there aren't Australians working there. If anyone has seen the work ethic of most australians in the government sector, then they will understand what I'm talking about.

Why does everyone here just accept being ripped off about this? If we all write letters to complain maybe they would do something about it? Many people are going through emotional hell having to wait this long to be reunited with their family and loved ones, meanwhile the government are enjoying ripping us off. No other country has partner visas as expensive as Australia.


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

Senator Cash also said that the extra revenue from the fee increase went into a pool of funds they use for things like the Immiaccount. Mmmmm that was in progress and budgeted for way before the increase and I certainly hope the did not pay $1billion for the Immiaccount program.


----------



## ISTJ (May 1, 2013)

Mish said:


> You can't assume that the majority of people will be working. What about stay at home mums? What about people that don't get a job straight away? Then you have those with kids that are non Australian and they get Medicare too. The price adds up.


Ok then how about giving a tax refund of the cost of the visa for those that DO work? Seems fair to me and could be easily implemented in a tax return.

It would also give people more incentive to find work. Win win for all parties right?


----------



## ISTJ (May 1, 2013)

ampk said:


> Senator Cash also said that the extra revenue from the fee increase went into a pool of funds they use for things like the Immiaccount. Mmmmm that was in progress and budgeted for way before the increase and I certainly hope the did not pay $1billion for the Immiaccount program.


The irony of it all is her name - senator CASH.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

You have to remember a visa to Australia is a right not a privilege. Majority of Australians do not give a rats about the cost of the visa cost.

Also South Africian embassy does employ Australians. Every embassy has to employ Australians as the Australian has to sign off on the decision. 

The partner visas are probably also funding other parts of immigration too that don't get much money. The Australian government is in alot of debt and they have to find money to reduce debt. I read that the ATO got rid of 3,000 people because of budget and then their processing times will probably increase too.

With other countries just remember the wages in Australia are higher than other countries. I have a friend in America who earns $2 a hour or tips! When she has slow nights all she gets is $2 an hour. Nobody in Australia gets paid that low of a wage.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

ISTJ said:


> It would also give people more incentive to find work. Win win for all parties right?


Getting jobs out there is hard at the moment especially for the skilled. We see it all the time on this forum people asking how they can get a job and really wanting to work but can't get one. I don't think they need incentive to work I think having barely any money is incentive enough. A girl at work her daughter couldn't even get a job in her field after uni and she is Australian can you imagine how hard it is for those with no Australian experience.


----------



## ISTJ (May 1, 2013)

Mish said:


> You have to remember a visa to Australia is a right not a privilege. Majority of Australians do not give a rats about the cost of the visa cost.
> 
> Also South Africian embassy does employ Australians. Every embassy has to employ Australians as the Australian has to sign off on the decision.
> 
> ...


It may be a privilege, but when we are paying $3000 and have to wait 10-14 months for the pleasure, don't we have a right to know why this is so expensive? Surely with that money and the price increase in 2013 you would expect them to increase the quotas and hire more staff? Sorry but this makes absolutely no sense to me. It's Nothing short of a rip off to fill the government coffers.

As for the wage comparison, how do you explain other countries such as the UK which also have minimum wage like australia? Their partner visa is half the cost of ours! It's no excuse.


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

I did state that the visa is signed off by a Australian. But the processing is generally not ,but is carried out by someone that is on far less money than if it were an onshore application. So it is not possible for us to know the actual cost of process of a standard Partner visa with out more information. I would love to be able to say it cost $420 to process a standard visa - that would be a close figure in some embassies but way out at others due to local employment costs. The simple fact is the reason given for the increase is not correct - it is not "inline with them at all not even if you add them altogether. Simply say the true reason for the fee if it is to support the humanitarian blow out costs ok. Not fair that we should pay for it doing the right thing and all but at least we know why it is very high.


----------



## ISTJ (May 1, 2013)

Mish said:


> Getting jobs out there is hard at the moment especially for the skilled. We see it all the time on this forum people asking how they can get a job and really wanting to work but can't get one. I don't think they need incentive to work I think having barely any money is incentive enough. A girl at work her daughter couldn't even get a job in her field after uni and she is Australian can you imagine how hard it is for those with no Australian experience.


Maybe so. But for those who do manage to find work, wouldnt you say it's fair they are refunded most of the cost of the visa, seeing as though they would be paying taxes for Medicare and centrelink? That was my point.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

ISTJ said:


> It may be a privilege, but when we are paying $3000 and have to wait 10-14 months for the pleasure, don't we have a right to know why this is so expensive? Surely with that money and the price increase in 2013 you would expect them to increase the quotas and hire more staff? Sorry but this makes absolutely no sense to me. It's Nothing short of a rip off to fill the government coffers.
> 
> As for the wage comparison, how do you explain other countries such as the UK which also have minimum wage like australia? Their partner visa is half the cost of ours! It's no excuse.


Yes but with the UK the sponsor has to be earning a minimum amount to sponsor the applicant in the UK. If Australia did that (or went back that way) would mean those on Centrelink could not sponsor, or university students or low income earners where currently they all can. It would also mean where couples are living together the sponsor would be forced to return to Australia to get a job in order to show that they can meet the sponsorship requirements.


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

Mish said:


> You have to remember a visa to Australia is a right not a privilege. Majority of Australians do not give a rats about the cost of the visa cost.
> 
> Also South Africian embassy does employ Australians. Every embassy has to employ Australians as the Australian has to sign off on the decision.
> 
> ...


How true Mish, the general public wouldn't care if the visa fee was $10,000 !!. 
It also worthwhile to remember that DIBP has actually decreased the number of workers they have so I would expect a further blow out in process times. 
As for the poster who asked why haven't others complained before, I can tell you we have, and it did us little good, the politicians have never cared as overall there are no votes in it for them.


----------



## ISTJ (May 1, 2013)

By the way I'm sure it would be australians working at the Berlin embassy. If it were germans then you can be sure it would be much quicker when not factoring in quota issues.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

ISTJ said:


> Maybe so. But for those who do manage to find work, wouldnt you say it's fair they are refunded most of the cost of the visa, seeing as though they would be paying taxes for Medicare and centrelink? That was my point.


What about if you reduced the price or gave a refund? That would mean less money for them to pay staff. I am not sure what level the staff are in Australia but I imagine minimum APS3 which I believe is around $60k. Who would pay the call centre staff then? Maybe they would get rid of the call centre because of no funding and then who do we ring to ask questions if need be?

Also if they reduced the price they could then reduce the number of places due to funding which would then increase processing times even more.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

ISTJ said:


> By the way I'm sure it would be australians working at the Berlin embassy. If it were germans then you can be sure it would be much quicker when not factoring in quota issues.


Maybe you can find out then. I know that the case officers in Cairo were all Egyptian except for the senior officer/s. We have always beem told that locals are the case officers that process the applications and then the Australian makes the final decision.

If the case officers were all Australian the price was be so much higher ie. Case officer in Egypt gets paid about $1300 (US) a month where in Australia they get paid about $3,000-$4,500 (depending on APS level).


----------



## ISTJ (May 1, 2013)

Mish said:


> Yes but with the UK the sponsor has to be earning a minimum amount to sponsor the applicant in the UK. If Australia did that (or went back that way) would mean those on Centrelink could not sponsor, or university students or low income earners where currently they all can. It would also mean where couples are living together the sponsor would be forced to return to Australia to get a job in order to show that they can meet the sponsorship requirements.


In reality how would a sponsor on centrelink be able to afford to support their partner? Keep in mind the applicant is not permitted to centrelink while on a temporary partner visa, only medicare. I guess the australian government didn't think this one through.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

ISTJ said:


> In reality how would a sponsor on centrelink be able to afford to support their partner? I guess the australian government didn't think this one through.


Maybe they feel that everyone has a right to be with their partner regardless of their income. Or they don't care how they support them when they come to Australia because they won't qualify for Centrelink for 2 years.


----------



## ISTJ (May 1, 2013)

Mish said:


> What about if you reduced the price or gave a refund? That would mean less money for them to pay staff. I am not sure what level the staff are in Australia but I imagine minimum APS3 which I believe is around $60k. Who would pay the call centre staff then? Maybe they would get rid of the call centre because of no funding and then who do we ring to ask questions if need be?
> 
> Also if they reduced the price they could then reduce the number of places due to funding which would then increase processing times even more.


Sorry not buying it. If the UK can afford to pay their staff with visas half the price, surely australia can too? $3000 for an average of 5 hours work? That would MUCH more than $60k


----------



## ISTJ (May 1, 2013)

Mish said:


> Maybe they feel that everyone has a right to be with their partner regardless of their income. Or they don't care how they support them when they come to Australia because they won't qualify for Centrelink for 2 years.


How could they prove they can support them financially in the first place If they are unemployed? They would struggle to support themselves, let alone another person on a centrelink 'wage'. Makes no sense at all.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

ISTJ said:


> How could they prove they can support them financially in the first place If they are unemployed? They would struggle to support themselves, let alone another person on a centrelink 'wage'. Makes no sense at all.


They wouldn't be able to if they had to earn a minimum amount but currently there is no such requirement so anyone can sponsor a partner regardless of their income.

I believe some currently live with parents. But DIBP probably think that it is their problem they have just signed to say they will provide for them.


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

ISTJ said:


> By the way I'm sure it would be australians working at the Berlin embassy. If it were germans then you can be sure it would be much quicker when not factoring in quota issues.


You may be surprised to find that the majority of all consular staff are locals employed on a contract basis, so in all probability the perceived inefficient staff at the Australian Embassy in Berlin are most probably Germans.


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

Objectives of the Family Stream :- 
The Family Stream facilitates the reunion of immediate family members of Australian citizens, permanent residents or eligible New Zealand citizens. It also includes other members of the family, such as, parents, orphaned relatives and carers.

The objective does not say possible reunion! It is as much as they do not admit it a RIGHT to be reunited.

Factors that will decrease the reunion of family members include- Long periods of separation and excessive financial costs.

All other visas like skilled and visitor are for people that are not Australian citizens and there for no right to a visa. Being family with an Australian citizen therefore has some rights - that being the Australian citizen has the right not to be separated from their family. Laws are written for a reason and the family visa is obvious means to reunite family. Something our governments over recent past years seem to have forgotten. Not that long ago it was 30 min over the counter process something that in many cases should still be possible today.


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

ampk said:


> Objectives of the Family Stream :-
> The Family Stream facilitates the reunion of immediate family members of Australian citizens, permanent residents or eligible New Zealand citizens. It also includes other members of the family, such as, parents, orphaned relatives and carers.
> 
> The objective does not say possible reunion! It is as much as they do not admit it a RIGHT to be reunited.
> ...


Hi AMPK
How long ago and where was it a 30 min over the counter process for a visa? Or are you getting confused with the former transition from PMV to permanent resident which did only require you to produce a marriage certificate.


----------



## EDT (Aug 22, 2014)

ISTJ said:


> I find it hard to believe that it takes 10-14 months to process a single application. Surely it is only a few hours work to look over your application then approve it if all the required info is there? Seriously what do these people do all day? read a few sentences each day in between coffee breaks and bludging?


Trust me I agree with you on the above . What do they do all day. As you said it takes couple hours to approve an application that meets all requirement. Im sure the new processing time is to stop poeple from applying


----------



## EDT (Aug 22, 2014)

aussiesteve said:


> You may be surprised to find that the majority of all consular staff are locals employed on a contract basis, so in all probability the perceived inefficient staff at the Australian Embassy in Berlin are most probably Germans.


So visa is process by local officers then the final decision made by senior officers aka Australian citizen. Well I did not know that. I've always thought all officers were Australian citizen.


----------



## ISTJ (May 1, 2013)

EDT said:


> Trust me I agree with you on the above . What do they do all day. As you said it takes couple hours to approve an application that meets all requirement. Im sure the new processing time is to stop poeple from applying


For $3000 I would expect top class service by having it personally delivered on a silver platter and approved within hours of applying. I would also expect them to have a private jet waiting outside to fly us direct to Australia.

If I'm going to an expensive restaurant and paying a $300 for a meal, I would be outraged if they made me wait 6 hours until they served the meal, and worse, no feedback during the process.

There is no timeline progress bar on the website, nothing. You are left waiting in the dark for up to 10-14 months without hearing a thing.

Pure and simple, it's a blatant rip off and just another "Australia tax", because they can.


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

EDT said:


> So visa is process by local officers then the final decision made by senior officers aka Australian citizen. Well I did not know that. I've always thought all officers were Australian citizen.


Yes that's how it works, plus each post is fully autonomous, with the decisions and rulings made by any post usually applying just to that post.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

EDT said:


> So visa is process by local officers then the final decision made by senior officers aka Australian citizen. Well I did not know that. I've always thought all officers were Australian citizen.


It is to do with the fact overseas officers are not bound by our law if that makes sense. Like how a German citizen cannot sign a stat dec in Germany as they are not legal. I hope that makes sense.

I do believe though that the case officer does make the decision but the Australian officer goes through the findings and evidence etc to see if they agree with it. I have heard of a case where the case officer recommended to approve the visa but the senior officer (Australian citizen) refused the visa. The sponsor found this all out when they got the documents for MRT under FOI.


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

Got a print out of that doc at work from memory it was mid 1990's maybe early 90's. A simple form 2 or 3 pages, copy of passports and marriage docs were required.


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

MIGRATION ACT 1958 - SECT 65 
Decision to grant or refuse to grant visa 
(1) After considering a valid application for a visa, the Minister: 

(a) if satisfied that: 

(i) the health criteria for it (if any) have been satisfied; and 

(ii) the other criteria for it prescribed by this Act or the regulations have been satisfied; and 

(iii) the grant of the visa is not prevented by section 40 (circumstances when granted), 500A (refusal or cancellation of temporary safe haven visas), 501 (special power to refuse or cancel) or any other provision of this Act or of any other law of the Commonwealth; and 

(iv) any amount of visa application charge payable in relation to the application has been paid; 

is to grant the visa; or 

(b) if not so satisfied, is to refuse to grant the visa. 

PAM3 advises what is required to satisfy/ not satisfy the requirements - If PAM3 (and other listed parts above) are meet then the Minister must issue a visa. It is not a privilege it is the law. Just the Department don't like to see it that way.


----------



## ISTJ (May 1, 2013)

For those who have written to someone and complained, who did you write to and what is the address?

I'm going to write a letter of complaint myself and encourage everyone else here to do so. An inrease in time to 10-14 months on top of an increase in price from 2013 is totally unacceptable.


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

I spammed all of them, but got reply from Senator Cash via my local Senator. I got a few other replies to from PM office and the Embassy (Russia) as directed by Minister Morrison.


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

Interesting law this one!

MIGRATION ACT 1958 - SECT 87 
Limit does not prevent visas for certain persons 
(1) Section 86 does not prevent the grant of a visa to a person who applied for it on the ground that he or she is the spouse, de facto partner or dependent child of: 

(a) an Australian citizen; or 

(b) the holder of a permanent visa that is in effect; or 

(c) a person who is usually resident in Australia and whose continued presence in Australia is not subject to a limitation as to time imposed by law. 

(2) For the purposes of this section, a child of a person is a dependent child if the child: 

(a) does not have a spouse or de facto partner; and 

(b) either: 

(i) is under 18; or 

(ii) is 18, 19 or 20 and is dependent on the person for: 

(A) financial and psychological support; or 

(B) physical support.


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

ampk said:


> Got a print out of that doc at work from memory it was mid 1990's maybe early 90's. A simple form 2 or 3 pages, copy of passports and marriage docs were required.


I am not sure what was happening 20 years ago in the mid 90, but in 1989 when I applied for a PMV for my now wife , not only did she have to provide all the relevant documents, and undergo a medical, she also had to undergo a face to face interview, once we were married in Australia it was only a matter of taking inour marriage certificate and she was immediately granted permanent residency.
Other friends who were married overseas at the same time had to give the Australian Embassy 30 days notice of their intention to marry, prior to getting married, their intended spouse had to provide all the required documents,undergo a medical and have a face to face interview, once they were married they took the marriage certificate to the embassy to have their visa placed into their passport.
None of this took 30 minutes.


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

This was Partner Visas already married - not PMV's.


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

his is not the one I saw but confirms.

There was a time when the Department of Immigration granted onshore Partner visas in as little as 30 minutes. Now, onshore partner visa applications are taking as much as 18 months to process, or in some cases, even longer. I have been wondering what impact this processing delay is having on the victims - the visa applicants and their sponsors/partners - of this bureaucratic disaster.

It is important at the start of this article to say this is not the fault of many DIAC staff that process onshore Partner 820/801 visa applications. They continue to do their usual jobs one application at a time and that is all they can do as individuals. Frontline processing case officers temporary and permanent have to do as they are told by their bosses.

Management of the onshore Partner caseload and resource allocation (of staff) to this task is another issue altogether. Decisions made at the higher levels of DIAC management in the onshore Partner stream impact directly on DIAC's "clients" and this is where I want to focus my attention. What affect is all this having on the victims of this gross blowout in the service standard?

https://immigrationptyltd.wordpress.com/tag/onshore-partner-visa-processing-delays/


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

ampk said:


> his is not the one I saw but confirms.
> 
> There was a time when the Department of Immigration granted onshore Partner visas in as little as 30 minutes. Now, onshore partner visa applications are taking as much as 18 months to process, or in some cases, even longer. I have been wondering what impact this processing delay is having on the victims - the visa applicants and their sponsors/partners - of this bureaucratic disaster.
> 
> ...


Well a PMV did turn in to an onshore partner visa once you were married, and yes it probably only took 10 minutes for them to complete the paperwork, however we are talking of a long time ago, the 1990's were over 20 years ago!
Don't think for a moment I am trying to defend the outrageous time taken, however it is important to rember , as the article points out, it is not the fault of the staff processing the applications but rather their political masters.


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

Correct Ozsteve. I seem to think visit visa with wife/husband then simple change to permanent if wanted was perfectly normal too.

Here is for a good read and also the addresses someone was after - The author was links to many stats and other in her well written blog.


----------



## ISTJ (May 1, 2013)

ampk said:


> I spammed all of them, but got reply from Senator Cash via my local Senator. I got a few other replies to from PM office and the Embassy (Russia) as directed by Minister Morrison.


What did they all say in the reply?

Looks like senator cash herself is the best person to write to.

How long have you been waiting for your visa and which one?


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

Not much, either referred it on to someone else for comment or ignored it. 2 replies from Russia and from Senator Cash say the increase in waiting times is due to not enough places available.

Before and several months into our PMV application we were told it should be ready November/December - we applied Early April 2014 - but looking bac they did not tell us what year it should be ready. Since then revised process times are 10-14 months.


----------



## ISTJ (May 1, 2013)

For those of you also frustrated with the unacceptable increased processing times of 10-14 months, please write an email of complaint to Senator Michaelia Cash, stating the unacceptable processing times and discrepancies between processing times of other embassy's (eg only a few weeks for south Africa).

Her email address is [email protected]


----------



## Donkey (Feb 3, 2014)

ISTJ said:


> For those of you also frustrated with the unacceptable increased processing times of 10-14 months, please write an email of complaint to Senator Michaelia Cash, stating the unacceptable processing times and discrepancies between processing times of other embassy's (eg only a few weeks for south Africa).
> 
> Her email address is [email protected]


I complained about the web site not being updated with the current processing times (I filled out a form on the immi-site) and this is the reply I got:

_*Service standards outline the level of performance we aspire to deliver and show what you can reasonably expect from us under normal circumstances. We aim to process 75% of complete applications within visa service standard processing times. Please note that what is on the website are service standards, which can differ to actual average processing times.

Our ability to achieve these goals is affected by factors such as the number of applications we receive and resources we have been allocated to process applications. We base our resourcing for migration programmes on government set annual planning levels. Our service standards are measured from the date we receive your complete application to the date of the final decision.

Actual processing times will vary between offices and locations according to a number of factors such as:

· how easily we can check the information you have provided

· how long it takes to receive additional information required from areas outside the department

· how well and how quickly you respond to any requests or concerns

· whether you have attached supporting documents when you lodge your application

· how many places we are resourced for in the migration programmes.

Service standard processing times are aspirational and are not a guarantee that your application will be processed in the time listed.

Please refer to the below link for further information on Migration Programme Planning Levels.

Fact Sheet 20 - Migration Programme Planning Levels*_


----------



## ISTJ (May 1, 2013)

Just the usual copy/paste reply. It also doesn't explain why some embassies are really quick like South Africa.

Also, I had to laugh at this one:



Donkey said:


> · how well and how quickly you respond to any requests or concerns


How quickly WE respond to requests? What about how SLOWLY they respond to them?


----------



## Finnish (Aug 14, 2014)

yep that is the standard reply, but if you keep complaining eventually you get a phone call from the head of the European service division  I second ISTJ's call for people to send complain letters to Cash. You may think that this wont make a difference and you are likely right, but this situation of misleading public information about visa processing times is outrageous. The whole process is awful and so out of line with the process in many other countries.(Australian wife of a Finnish applicant)


----------



## Donkey (Feb 3, 2014)

It's just embarrassing that you have to look at a public forum instead of the departments own website for accurate information. Just update the processing times - who cares about the service standards when there's no way they can provide that?!


----------



## ISTJ (May 1, 2013)

Funny how when people ask if they should get offshore vs onshore, everyone used to say "offshore is quicker". Now the only benefit of offshore is cost, as offshore will probably even take longer than onshore!

So if cost is of no concern, you're actually better getting onshore now.


----------



## Chocolate Bear (Oct 29, 2014)

Thanks for the details of Senator Cash Donkey.
Did you get any reply? any other forms of social media we can write to. Her FB does not permit posts. But atleast you can comment on her posts which goes to her fans.

My partner and I are now looking at the tourist visa for 6-12 months. (German passport). She will have about 7 months of sitting around doing nothing waiting for the PMV (potenitally missing out on our wedding date which we organised for 13 months after submission).

I cant find any info on immi, maybe someone here knows or where to find info.

1. Can you apply for a 6 or 12 months tourist visa when you have submitted a PMV?
2. Will this cancel the PMV visa?
3. What happens when the PMV is granted while you are in Australia? Is it just a matter of doing a visa run flight?
4. When you do a visa run flight, will entry back into Australia which is still in the 6-12 month visa period start the new PMV visa and override the tourist visa. Satisfying the IED requirement.
5. Has anyone done this that I can contact?


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Hi Chocolate Bear
1/ You can get a evisitor (I think that is what they are called in Europe) that is valid for 12 months with multiple entries with max stay of 3 months. A subclass 600 tourist visa is your other option but DIBP will very rarely grant a visa with longer stays than 3 months at a time, so you will therefore have the same type of visa.
2/ No it will not cancel the pending PMV. The PMV will cancel the tourist visa once it is approved.
3/ The PMV should not be granted while you are in Australia. You will let the PMV case officer know that you are in Australia and they will let you know when a decision is ready to be made so that you can get offshore. You will then book your flights out of Australia (provided you haven't already done this if it is close to the 3 months mark) and provide the case officer with when you will be departing Australia.
4/ Not sure what you are asking here but if you are asking if when you leave Australia and come back in on your tourist (if the PMV has not been granted) does it start a new 3 months, then the answer is yes. If the PMV has been granted then the PMV will override the tourist visa.


----------



## ISTJ (May 1, 2013)

I strongly urge everyone applying through Berlin embassy to email Senator Cash ([email protected]) and also fill out a complaint form on the immigration website found here:

Feedback â€" About our Service

If enough people complain about the unacceptable waiting times, they may just do something about it.


----------



## Chocolate Bear (Oct 29, 2014)

Thanks Mish, you answered my questions very well.

In our situation this is what we may end up doing:
PMV submitted on 19th Sep '13 with completed police checks from mid September.
Medical completed 21st Oct '13 (before we knew about the 14 months processing time, when we called the Berlin office in September we were told 9-12 months)
Our planned wedding date is 26th Oct ‘14

If the PMV is approved in less than 12 months then we are ok. But if it takes longer, we will have to have a reception with no actual marriage. Doing a Registry marriage a few weeks later. We don’t want to break any rules.

So it looks like my partner may fly into Australia in February on an e-tourist visa. Leaving for a few days to go offshore in April, then a few days in July, then a few days when the PMV gets granted. We would book all flights as return refundable.

During this time, her official residential address will still be in Germany. If required to do another health check (as it will expire) she can do it in Australia.
We are assuming that any interview can be done over the phone, there is no need to do it face to face.

We would also get another round of police checks done in January just in case. Plus translations.

Anyone see any issues with this plan?

PS. Really annoyed that we have to re do so many checks and translations, paying for it each time. But we would rather be poor and happy than apart.


----------



## ISTJ (May 1, 2013)

I also wonder if it is worth reporting this to the australian media to put further pressure on politicians such as senator cash to change the situation. I'm sure it would make a good story with the headlines "Aussies separated from family longer after being slugged with a price increase on visas"

The media always love a good story that affects the "Aussie battler". Today tonight and ACA would be all over it! 

Come on guys, we can sit here complaining or we can take action to change this!


----------



## GBP (Jun 1, 2013)

I think it is not hot, sad, disappointing and disgusting enough (though it is) to make it to the headlines. Unless, somebody going on hunger strike, self-immolation etc, then it is a different story.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Honestly majority of Australian's will not care about. Most will say that you wouldn't have that issue if you married an Australian. Even though we can't help who we fall in love with. I went on a holiday I did not plan to fall in love!

It is not something that will win election votes either.

Honestly people will see the visa prices as increasing Australian revenue.


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

Mish said:


> Honestly majority of Australian's will not care about. Most will say that you wouldn't have that issue if you married an Australian. Even though we can't help who we fall in love with. I went on a holiday I did not plan to fall in love!
> 
> It is not something that will win election votes either.
> 
> Honestly people will see the visa prices as increasing Australian revenue.


I agree 100 percent Mish, those of us who have already gone through this painful process can attest to the lack of interest in our plight by the politicians and the like.
Dont think we didn't complain, during the 18 months it took for my wife's application to be processed, we certainly did complain to anyone who would listen but it got us nowhere. 
As far as going to the TV it may be worth a try, but it may backfire, in a storm of xenophobia. Remember the vast majority of the public are similar to their politicans, and work on the whats in it for me principle, the fate of "foreigners" doesn't necessarily rate high on the list of their priorities.


----------



## ISTJ (May 1, 2013)

GBP said:


> I think it is not hot, sad, disappointing and disgusting enough (though it is) to make it to the headlines. Unless, somebody going on hunger strike, self-immolation etc, then it is a different story.


Haha you obviously haven't ever watched Today Tonight or ACA have you?


----------



## ISTJ (May 1, 2013)

For those of you who use twitter, also create a tweet about the extended times of 10-14 months with the hashtags #AustralianEmbassyBerlin #visa and #SenatorCash

Senator Cash is also on twitter, so you can send her a tweet using @SenatorCash as well.


----------



## ISTJ (May 1, 2013)

Anyone got a respose from their complaints?

Just got a reply from the immigration dept saying they will pass it on to the relevant business area. Seems like a standard copy paste email.

Still no reply from senator cash.

I also complained about them not updating the waiting times on the Berlin embassy site. They have now updated it to 10-14 months.

http://www.germany.embassy.gov.au/beln/target_engl.html


----------



## ISTJ (May 1, 2013)

*sigh* I wish I knew about the increased times of offshore before I applied, otherwise I would have just gone straight for onshore because it's actually quicker now and you at least get a bridging visa. 

The only reason to go for offshore over onshore now is if you can't afford the extra $1500. I wonder if they would let you change to onshore if you weren't aware of the increased times when applying. You could argue that because they didn't mention it on the site they should let you change?


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

No, since they don't encourage people to travel to Australia simply to apply for an onshore visa. The onshore visa is originally designed for people who were already living here.


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

The problem with getting these visas into the media is - most Australians think that if you fall in love and get married overseas that's about it your partner can move to Australia with you. Maybe get a visitor visa book a flight, show marriage certificate to the immigration guy, he might do a Interpol check and if that's all good maybe a small fee and a stamp in the passport - all done.

As we all know it is much more than that and not simple to explain. Tell anyone about it and it is like teaching algebra to a 5 year old, they nod the head as if they understand but are not really understanding a thing and end up thinking the system must be ok its just a one of thing and it could not be difficult at all.

If all of us were in some official group as members and had representation as one, we could force our way to be heard by the Department a bit like a union. We could be part of the consultation of the community that sets planning levels for instance. But the problem with this is most of us only have an interest in visas until we get one and most people can not afford or would want to pay the cost of membership to run such an organisation. If a fee as say $10 for every family visa applicant it would be somewhere around $800,000 a year for running and supporting members. I am sure that is nowhere near enough to take on the Immigration Department. I would say it would need to be at least $100 from every applicant to be effective.


----------



## ISTJ (May 1, 2013)

Maggie-May24 said:


> No, since they don't encourage people to travel to Australia simply to apply for an onshore visa. The onshore visa is originally designed for people who were already living here.


Lol you realise that makes no sense right? How could a spouse be living in Australia in the first place if they don't have a visa? Obviously the only way for them to be in Australia would be with a tourist visa.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

ISTJ said:


> Lol you realise that makes no sense right? How could a spouse be living in Australia in the first place if they don't have a visa? Obviously the only way for them to be in Australia would be with a tourist visa.


There are other types of visa's apart from a tourist visa ... student visa, working holiday visa, working visa


----------



## ISTJ (May 1, 2013)

Mish said:


> There are other types of visa's apart from a tourist visa ... student visa, working holiday visa, working visa


There are many people on this forum that have gone to Australia on a tourist visa and then applied for onshore. In fact there are much more that have done it on a tourist visa than any other type of visa.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

ISTJ said:


> There are many people on this forum that have gone to Australia on a tourist visa and then applied for onshore. In fact there are much more that have done it on a tourist visa than any other type of visa.


Yes I never said that they didn't. You asked what other types of visas there were for a spouse and I answered your question.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

ISTJ said:


> Lol you realise that makes no sense right? How could a spouse be living in Australia in the first place if they don't have a visa? Obviously the only way for them to be in Australia would be with a tourist visa.


Remember that a tourist visa is for people to visit Australia as a genuine tourist, and they may be required (and should expect) to prove they are here temporarily and will be returning home after their visit. It's not designed as a visa to get into the country for the purpose of lodging a partner visa.

That doesn't mean a lot of people don't do just that though. But it's possible DIBP will tire of tourist visas being abused this way and may start putting NFS conditions on more tourist visas.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Maggie-May24 said:


> That doesn't mean a lot of people don't do just that though. But it's possible DIBP will tire of tourist visas being abused this way and may start putting NFS conditions on more tourist visas.


We have seen DIBP cramping down lately with the introduction of the schedule 3 and it being very hard to fulfill the exemptional circumstances waiver. It would not be surprising if DIBP do something to stop the tourist visa to partner visa route. Only time will tell.


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

Mish said:


> We have seen DIBP cramping down lately with the introduction of the schedule 3 and it being very hard to fulfill the exemptional circumstances waiver. It would not be surprising if DIBP do something to stop the tourist visa to partner visa route. Only time will tell.


As long as that's all they do Mish, we wouldn't want to lose the opportunity for overseas partners to wait out their visa processing time on a tourist visa in Australia because others are manipulating the system.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

aussiesteve said:


> As long as that's all they do Mish, we wouldn't want to lose the opportunity for overseas partners to wait out their visa processing time on a tourist visa in Australia because others are manipulating the system.


Exactly. I have said for ages they they should have some form of tourist visa for partners. Applicants from Africa really need something like that because they have no choice but to wait it out overseas.

Ideally I would like to see a fair for all system but realistically I know that won't happen


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

Mish said:


> Exactly. I have said for ages they they should have some form of tourist visa for partners. Applicants from Africa really need something like that because they have no choice but to wait it out overseas.
> 
> Ideally I would like to see a fair for all system but realistically I know that won't happen


Sad but true :-[


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

What is wrong with a bridging visa for offshore that kicks in a month after application date? If Australia cant find nothing against you in that time and a brief read of your application seems ok - you can get travel visa (similar to visitor visa rights) after that time until the system can process you fully.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

A bridging visa is to "bridge" you from one visa to another. If you apply from offshore, you don't hold a visa to bridge from.

It's more appropriate to simply use a tourist visa to visit your partner in Australia while the partner visa is processing. I realise not everyone is granted a visitor visa, and I assume DIBP would be equally reluctant to provide any other type of travel visa for the same reasons - concerns that the individual would overstay.


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

Maggie-May24 said:


> A bridging visa is to "bridge" you from one visa to another. If you apply from offshore, you don't hold a visa to bridge from.
> 
> It's more appropriate to simply use a tourist visa to visit your partner in Australia while the partner visa is processing. I realise not everyone is granted a visitor visa, and I assume DIBP would be equally reluctant to provide any other type of travel visa for the same reasons - concerns that the individual would overstay.


You will find that about all visitor visas refused in relation to partner visas are " not a genuine visitor" not earning enough money in home country for example. In no way does that equal not being in a genuine relationship. The bridging visa is a bridge of process not another visa.

Many partners are separated for extended periods base on the country they are from as they can not get visitor visas. The overstay concerns they have should not discriminate by country as they do- if it is overstay based then it should be extremely had for the Irish to obtain any visa.

The consequences partners face with visa violations are not what any genuine applicant would do and there are cheaper options to enter Australia and over stay. So that is why I say do initial application checks as they do early for valid application do the security check like they can at any airport, if the application is valid (lived together long enough/meet in person for PMV ect) and no obvious issues - allow them the ability to travel here until a visa can be fully processed and a visa allocation is available (remembering the delays we are now getting is not enough visas are available last year and this year).

A fraudulent application issued visas can be revoked at any time.


----------



## K&k (Jun 19, 2015)

Yes we are one of the couples miss led by the processing time read on immi 5 to 9 months. Im australian born citizen and we applied 23 october 2014. We've none the the processing time 10 to 14 months we would have deffently applied sooner. I have a house and both have work waiting for us (joining family business so parents can retire) Soon as we applied a month later asked to do medicals from co police check was sent with application. And as you've all herd greece is in a very bad crises at the momen, we aren't making ends meet at the moment it very hard, and all our savings went to the expenses on my husbands visa + medical cost + translations of pappers close to 5500 $ . Personly think its unfair the proessing time is way to long, and nerve racking. Any couple that goes threw this will survive anything!!!!!! Desperately waiting


----------



## TexstraliaCouple (Jun 27, 2015)

I did this assuming it would be quicker!


----------



## Finnish (Aug 14, 2014)

I totally get your pain and frustration! Keep in mind you are allowed to still come back to Australia where your partner can stay as a vusitor for up to 3 months so at least the Australian can work. That is what we ended up doing then when my husband's visa went into final processing they told us and he had to leave the country-he went to New Zealand for tge weekend. The visa was granted automatically upon his exit.


----------

